# Hello, new here :)



## CatPower6 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello, I'm new, introducing my 12yr old Hemingway kitty.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Hemingway kitty? From Key West? Pictures, and back story please? 

... oh, and welcome!


----------



## CatPower6 (Aug 27, 2020)

We live in South Florida and got her as a "gift" sorta surprisingly a few weeks old, we weren't exactly sure what breed she was, but she had extra thumbs on her front feet.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I visited Key West once and saw the house and garden and the wonderful cats. Thanks for the picture, what a lovely cat! Yes, one can see the extra toe in that picture.  What is the kitty's name?


----------



## CatPower6 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yep! I did walk by that house once a long time ago haha. Mmhm, she is, that's right I forgot to say.. her name is Anabelle


----------

